# Nutes!!/???



## widairyfarms (Oct 20, 2014)

So I have good growth on my first time grow but as I see all these sweet pics I'm just wondering if I can add anything to help my babies along? I can do molasses and worm castings but I was told to stop my foliar feed as the plants were too small at the time(humbodlt,never again). Any advice? I'm not ready for a full program I'm looking for soil enrichment for the root system because as we all know great roots=great yield.
 Thanks
 WDF


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2014)

Molasses only works in all Organic grows where there is a healthy micro herd to utilize it.  If you are using chemical nutrients then things like Molasses and worm castings won't be very beneficial.  If you are doing an all Organic grow then you should post this question in the Organic section.  They will be able to help you ammend your Organic soil with beneficial things.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 21, 2014)

what size light are you using. light does the photosinthisis thing,(the leaves also help feed the buds)i consider light as the other food for plants. doesnt sound right but maybe someone else can jump in and explain it,if they think im correct


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm using a 250w mh sunsys dual ballast so when veg is done I have a couple hps bulbs ready to go. I just transplanted into much bigger potters. The roots were all out of room in the three gallon planter it was in. I put it in a seven which raised the plant from 18" from the light to 12". I have a fan going 24/7 and the light is 24/7 as well. I have two other smaller plants(same age) and those got fimmed the biggest one though I left to get as big as it can(hope its not a male). I'm about 2 mo since germination. The reason I'm asking is because they can shoot up fast one day and then stagnate the next. I would love to see consistent growth and since I'm a newb I am just trying to make everything consistent for quality even growth. The best is about 9" tall and still putting out two nodes together. The lower foliage is filling in nicely. I don't have a grow room yet or orca film. I'm using foil as its all I have right now. I figured something is better than nothing and letting all the heat out since its set up in my basement.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2014)

It was not that your plants were too small for foliar feeding, it is that they do not need it....even when they are big, unless you have a huge deficiency that needs to be dealt with right away.  There are a lot of down sides to foliar feeding.

You are making this more complicated than it needs to be and you may be loving your plants to death.  They do need some time to get used to new things.  In other words, slow down, take a breath, and do some reading.  It is really not good to just keep throwing things into your soil or at your plant if you do not need them or you do not know what they are doing for the plant.  There are no miracle additives, no secret formulas, nothing that is going to make a huge difference.  You need to find some kind of nute regime that is going to work for you and stick with it.  Quit just throwing things into your soil that you do not know exactly what they do.  Just because something is organic doesn't mean that it is right for your plant or that it is right at this point in your grow.  DO NOT TRY TO COMPARE YOUR GROW WITH OTHER PEOPLE'S GROWS!  Do your own thing, learn all you can about what this plant needs and then get a space dialed in.  Your time right now would be far better spent trying to get a proper grow space set up rather than this stressing over your medium and nutes you probably don't even need right now.  You can burn your plants with organics, too.  Actually unless you get a proper place set up soon, all this will be for naught as the plant needs its own little habitat to thrive.  This is just as important to the health of the plant as the medium and food.  Will you be flowering with the 250W?      

Here is my advise:  Buy a GO Box and follow the directions until you become familiar with what your plant needs and wants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2014)

I was typing while you were and you beat me to things, so I have some things to add.  Things like transplanting a 9" plant from a 3 gal bucket to a 7 gal bucket will slow growth.  While you may have thought that you had run out of root room, it is unlikely with a plant that is only 9" tall.  Just because you see roots coming out the holes does not mean that it is rootbound.  A 3 gal container should be able to contain a plant that is 3' tall.

Take the foil down.  I explained in another thread why it was bad to use.  You absolutely have to get a space set up.  IMO, it is a mistake to even germ a seed if you do not have a grow space set up.  This is of utmost importance.  You have a plant that is 2 months old and only 9" tall....that is not good.  So, you need to get on some kind of established nute program.  I am trying to decide whether you should take the plant out of the 7 gal and put it into something smaller.  A 9"plant in a 7 gal container is going to be hard to take care of.  Please, run stuff like this by us before you do it.  It is things like this that are the reason your plant is not 3' tall and ready to flower.  You absolutely have to get a space set up.  I really didn't realize that we were talking about a plant that was 2 months old.  Why haven't you got a space set up yet?  This needs to be your first priority right now.


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 21, 2014)

I will be flowering with a 400w hps same fixture(dual ballast). Do you think that I should move to just two plants and keep things small scale verses the four I have going? I do have one good question for you THG, I fimmed a smaller plant and the second biggest(both had eight nodes), how long till I should see the new nodes start to grow? The plants look like they are experiencing no stress after I did this. As for my trying things I'm a mechanic so trying things till they fit is a habit I'll have to break.
Thank you 
WDF


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 21, 2014)

i pretty much take whatever the hemp goddess says as the marijuana gospel.she wont steer you wrong.forget what i said for now(deal with that later).


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 21, 2014)

I had no idea obviously! I hit this site a lot during the day time and in the evening. I have to go help my family but I'll be back in a couple of hours. All help is appreciated!!!! Thanks guys. 
If I were to leave it in the big pot and it makes it will it increase the yield or am I throwing time/money down a hole? If it means a nice plant I have the time to grow it. The 12/12 is later and the light stress is on my mind so I should have a space set up soon(a couple of weeks).


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 21, 2014)

the largest container that ive used is a 5 gallon bucket,there were times i put 2 plants in a couple if i ended up  with to many clones.had plenty of room for the roots.i dont see the larger container helping for a bigger yield unless you veg for months(wouldnt recomend that with 400 watts)lets talk about lights and rooms.optimum conditions you need 7000 watts per square ft,you will do fine with 5000 watts per square ft.i think a 400 watt hps gives about 45000 lumens.if my math is correct you can build a 3ft by 3ft room.if you are in a pinch you can use cardboard boxes painted with flat white paint temperarily.as far as other peoples pics go a lot of them are using 1000 watt systems and have things dialed in.it takes time patience and experience.try to use the KISS principle(keep it simple silly)


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 21, 2014)

3 by 3 room should handle your 4 plants easily                                                                                                
another thought i just had, mj grows best at 75 degrees, ive had it much higher,but if it is to low it will slow growth down


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 22, 2014)

Well I never thought of using cardboard(don't know why). On the one that I moved to that HUGE planter is regaining its stride. The roots are reaching out well and the soil is at a good moisture level. I need a moisture indicator and a thermometer. I am going with my gut right now and I know that the more dialed in I am the better things will go but now the smaller plants are starting to rocket with up and foliage. I need a cardboard box! heat insulation and reflectivity. I think THG was getting frustrated with me. It's all good I'll figure this out with help from my friends(here). You have to crawl before you can walk. I was wondering if starting a SOG grow with bag seed would be easier to learn the basics on? thoughts?
If it were a sativa would I want a larger container?


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 22, 2014)

i would not use bag seed.you dont know what it is.you might get really great stuff,but you might have weed from a hermie which in turn all seeds would probably hermie. that would be a lot of time waisted on hermie plants or mediocre smoke. i would suggest mandela safari mix, you will have differences in heights of the plants you will have to deal with,but if you are sucessfull you will have great smoke wont have to worry about hermies and the price is right.once you get things going and start doing well, growing will be almost like an addiction.                                             
as far as you thinking thg getting frustrated with you,whether she is or not, listen to what she says.she has been doing this for a long time,and i learn something a lot of the times when i read a thread that she has replied on.                                                     
as far as sativa and larger container go,like i said earlier 5 gallon bucket is fine(maybe overkill a lot of peeps use 3 gallon grow bags)ive had 2 sativa dominate in one 5 gallon bucket plenty of root space.unless you are vegging for a few months.read up on things.i read for about a year before i tried to grow and still had to ask asked questions.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 22, 2014)

i was just glancing at at some of the things this site has to offer.widairy,check out in the general growing section there is a sticky  called growing resources go before asking questions(gives free e books),also in the beginners growing forum, there is a sticky-here are some grow books for newbies and experts.they will probably explain a lot to you. im not saying not to ask questions,but you might be able to understand why we say its better to do something this way or that way


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL--no, I am not getting frustrated--I am just trying to get you to switch your priorities to where they need to be right now.  And that something is to get a space set up.  That needs to be done last month...so you are really behind schedule.  While it is possible to keep a plant that is very small and young in about any place under fluoros, once they get about 3 weeks they need their own home.  However, I wouldn't go larger than 5 gal pots--you don't need a larger container unless you are growing trees and you are not going to be.   

You need a thermometer.  Forget about the moisture meter if money is tight--you have a lot more things you are going to need to buy that are far more important.  You can stick your finger in the soil and determine if you need water.  

I would keep all the plants for now.  You have not sexed them and you could have some males--in fact, I hope you get some males...it would make me more comfortable with those bagseeds.

Ditch the bagseed entirely after this grow.  The Safari Mix is an excellent suggestion.  Mandala is my favorite breeder.  I have gotten some real great phenos from the Safari Mix.  I had one I kept going for years before I lost it.

You do need to learn to crawl before you can walk.  And that starts with getting a good space set up for your plants.  A centrifuge type fan is going to have to be on your shopping list.  I think you may find it difficult to keep a cardboard box the 100% dark that is required for flowering, but it should be find for finishing vegging.  Or since you are a mechanic, I make the assumption that you are familiar with tools...including construction type tools like saws and drills?  You may be able to scrounge up enough scrap wood to make a proper looking box.  I have a customer that is in the shipping business and shipping crates, even quite large ones are available for the taking.  Construction sites often have a lot of usable stuff in their burn piles.  There are tons of places to get scrap lumber.  Flat white paint is inexpensive and is my wall covering of choice.  Be creative and resourceful and you should be able to build yourself a nice little space.  I have a ton of closet space at my home, so I turned 1/4 of one of my closets into a veg space that is 2 x 4 x 4 with a few 2 x 4 scrap pieces and some 1/2" plywood off an old shipping crate.  I turned 2 3 x 3 closets into a 3 x 6'+ flowering space accessible only from my master bathroom.  Think creatively and you should be able to come up with a lot of solutions.

You do not really want to grow sativa dominant in a small environment unless you know how it grows.  Some of them get quite large and willowy without a lot of special training.  I would stick with hybrids for now and be sure to read the descriptions.  Check out the Safari Mix from Mandala.  These are experimental crosses, but since all their strains are quite good, you should get something to your liking--maybe even something that is outstanding.  Once you get a female, we will teach you to clone.

So, like I said, not frustrated, just waiting for you to get your space set up.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 23, 2014)

I couldn't agree more. You gotta get that grow space right before doing anything else. You will have to play with getting the right amount of ventilation so that you can control the atmosphere within the grow space. You can run into issues with too much heat or moisture within the space, or not having enough room to properly mount the lighting to get the best coverage, and to mount the carbon filter, if you want to keep the whole house from reeking.


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 24, 2014)

This is what I've worked with for now


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 24, 2014)

my equitment was stolen out of my shed a little over a year ago, im just starting to get everything back together piece by piece.buy this when ive got the cash then buy that when ive got more cash.it is a *****,not to start up before youve got everything together.  
ive made the same mistake in the past that you have.


----------

